
SoundCloud Preparing to Block All DJ Mixes - yuddidit
http://www.digitalmusicnews.com/2016/05/16/soundcloud-preparing-massive-restrictions-dj-uploads/
======
api
"Let's block one of our major use cases..."

------
herbst
Goodby Soundcloud.

